# Mushroom Appetizer



## Rick54 (May 13, 2021)

There are a couple of restaurants in our area that have a signature mushroom appetizer on the menu that I'd love to be able to copy. Unfortunately, all  the recipes I've found in my search are for stuffed mushrooms, or have such herbs as dill in them which is going in the opposite direction of what I'm looking for. 

These are a button mushroom, served in a dish hot, with a broth and bread for soaking up the broth. The broth had a tint of red to it. 

Because these are a signature appetizers in a restaurant, I'm sure they're simple to make as the restaurant probably makes them daily allowing them to simmer all day.

As for ingredients, I'll mention basic ingredients so as not to influence you down the wrong path. There were whole white button mushrooms, minced garlic, a broth, butter, and perhaps a sweet red wine. Now going against my better judgement to not influence anyone as to specific ingredients, the wife did think that maybe the wine could be a burgundy or port. That's all the clues I'm going to give.

So if all this rings a bell with any of you mushroom appetizer Affectionado types, a recipe would forever put me in your debt! Thank you for your consideration to my search.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 13, 2021)

The first thing that came to mind when I read your post was "Steakhouse Mushrooms". A quick google turned up the following:

https://www.thespruceeats.com/steakhouse-sauteed-mushrooms-recipe-1809412

While prob not exactly what you're looking for I'm guessing most of the flavors are there, and afterwards you can broth it up anyway you like.


----------



## Rick54 (May 13, 2021)

ScottinPollock, thank you for your reply. I read over the recipe and it appears it could be a starting point to try. A couple questions do come to mind, one being just exactly what would be a "sweet red wine" and the other, what makes a "strong beef stock"?

I'm not a wine drinker, so I'm at a 100% loss on what red wine would impart a pleasant sweet taste to the mushrooms. And as for the "strong beef stock", I've seen beef broth and beef stock on my grocery store shelf, but nothing called "strong". 

I know folks talk about Burgundy wine, which I understand is just a region in France. I should mention  that I have drank a Tawny Port in the past and that is to my liking. Yet I hardly believe a restaurant is going to purchase a bottle of Tawny Port every day just for their mushrooms! My wife is a Merlot drinker, and I've tasted that, I can take it or leave it. I wouldn't say it was sweet.

Just as a side note on the garlic, i see the recipe comments on the amount of garlic used. I personally am one who believes you cannot over garlic anything! But that's just my preference. For the sake of a outstanding mushroom appetizer, I could force myself to scale back on the amount of garlic used! LOL


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 13, 2021)

I'd use a good bottom to mid shelf Zin to do this. I'm not a big fan of Cabs and Merlots as they are just too woody for me. While a Zin is not what I would consider sweet, it is fruity and bright.

As for stock, a heavy one is one that has been reduced a bit more than normal… but since I rarely make a beef stock, I'd just use something like "Better than Bouillon" and thin it out to your taste.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 13, 2021)

As an additional footnote, If the Zin does not result in something sweet enough for your taste, a little lite brown sugar or better yet Agave syrup can be used. I love Agave for sweetening up lots of stuff from tomato recipes to fruit smoothies.


----------



## medtran49 (May 13, 2021)

I've used Pinot Noir to cook onions for an onion, prosciutto, arugula and gorgonzola bruschetta.  It makes the onions quite sweet.  I love the Chateau St. Michelle Pinot Noir, but unfortunately red wine doesn't love me.  It causes a gout attack if I drink more than 1 glass every week or 2, especially if there are other gout causing foods in my diet.


----------



## taxlady (May 13, 2021)

Just a quick note, because Rick54 wrote that he isn't a wine drinker. Cab = Cabernet or possibly Cabernet Sauvignon. Zin = Zinfandel


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 13, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Just a quick note, because Rick54 wrote that he isn't a wine drinker. Cab = Cabernet or possibly Cabernet Sauvignon. Zin = Zinfandel



Excellent note!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 13, 2021)

When we're talking about red wines, it's generally more of a contrast between dry and less dry than actually sweet. That said, Riunite Lambrusco is a quite sweet red wine that you could use.


----------



## Rick54 (May 14, 2021)

Thank you everyone for all the wine tips. I'll certainly take them into consideration at my next attempt at the mushroom appetizer.


----------



## jennyema (May 14, 2021)

Rick54 said:


> ScottinPollock, thank you for your reply. I read over the recipe and it appears it could be a starting point to try. A couple questions do come to mind, one being just exactly what would be a "sweet red wine" and the other, what makes a "strong beef stock"?
> 
> I'm not a wine drinker, so I'm at a 100% loss on what red wine would impart a pleasant sweet taste to the mushrooms. And as for the "strong beef stock", I've seen beef broth and beef stock on my grocery store shelf, but nothing called "strong".
> 
> ...




There are flavor components in food that can only be released in alcohol.  So some recipes rely on that.  Plus, wine adds flavor.

In your case, I’d use a pretty cheap $8-10 Pinot 

But, for the record, alcohol generally cooks out but never cooks out completely.  So, if that is an issue..... rethink


----------



## summer57 (May 16, 2021)

My first thought was sherry with the mushrooms.  It's a classic combination.
What about this recipe from Williams Sonoma --
https://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/mushrooms-with-shallots-and-sherry.html


----------



## msmofet (May 16, 2021)

I love the Riunite Lambrusco to drink chilled. It is slightly bubbly. I don't think I would cook with it.I make sautéed mushrooms (mostly white button  and baby bella. Adding some Maggi seasoning and butter to it also) and  also a mushroom soup (mostly a cream of variety with several types of  mushrooms and a golden variety without the cream). My choice for most of  my recipes is a hearty burgundy wine. (Pinot Grigio for poultry and  seafood)

My choice of bought beef *stock *(NOT broth if possible, otherwise their broth will suffice) is College Inn or Kitchen Basics.


----------

